# Bach was reborn as Schubert



## aioriacont (Jul 23, 2018)

See, Bach died 65 years old, so: 6 x 5 = 30, 3 + 0 = *3*

Schubert, 31, so: 3 x 1 =* 3*

Then, let's sum both ages: Bach + Schubert = 65 + 31 = 96
then, we all can see that:
9 x 6 = 54, 5 + 4 = 9 = *3x3*

also:
9 - 6 = *3*

Plus, it's perfectly possible that someone lives up to 96 years.

*11 *was one of Bach's favorite numbers, as well as 3.
Where 11 appears?

Well,

Bach "dies" in 1750

Schubert then "is born" in 1797.

1797 - 1750 = 47
4 + 7 = *11*
4 x 7 = 28, 8 x 2 = 16, 1 + 6 = *7*, another mystical number.

Schubert lived around 1/*3* of the lifespan the sum of both together.
Schubert composed 1/*3* more than Bach.

It's all connected.

Both are only one entity, the greatest musical God mankind ever saw, and will ever see.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Hard to find two composers more different than these two. Bach and Brahms are much closer in terms of their compositional temperament, I think. However I don't think Brahms is a Bach reincarnation, can't think of any composer that is.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

tdc said:


> Hard to find two composers more different than these two. Bach and Brahms are much closer in terms of their compositional temperament, I think. However I don't think Brahms is a Bach reincarnation, can't think of any composer that is.


Amen........................................


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

tdc said:


> Hard to find two composers more different than these two. Bach and Brahms are much closer in terms of their compositional temperament, I think. However I don't think Brahms is a Bach reincarnation, can't think of any composer that is.


Bach is a Brahms pre-incarnation.


----------



## aioriacont (Jul 23, 2018)

tdc said:


> Hard to find two composers more different than these two.


Agree! But he has reinvented himself ("oh, time to focus a bit more on melodies now!")


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

tdc said:


> Hard to find two composers more different than these two. Bach and Brahms are much closer in terms of their compositional temperament, I think. However I don't think Brahms is a Bach reincarnation, can't think of any composer that is.


If those upstairs tried to copy Bach, and the result was Brahms, no wonder they never tried again.


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

Fabulin said:


> If those upstairs tried to copy Bach, and the result was Brahms, no wonder they never tried again.


You appreciate neither composer, so you should consider the replication a success. And they did make a second attempt, this time a failure, producing John Williams.


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

Waldesnacht said:


> You appreciate neither composer, so you should consider the replication a success. And they did make a second attempt, this time a failure, producing John Williams.


Well, when you put it that way :tiphat: I have to admit it's quite funny.

Now I wonder what angelic hiccup produced my other 20th century favourite --- Shostakovich.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Brahms is arguably the greatest composer of the Romantic era. John Williams is arguably a classical composer. However it might be best to consider Williams a film composer, because he has had some success in that field.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

tdc said:


> Brahms is arguably the greatest composer of the Romantic era. John Williams is arguably a classical composer. However it might be best to consider Williams a film composer, because he has had some success in that field.







The greatest obstacle is how to transcend many of these obvious cliches into something irreplicable.


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

Ethereality said:


> The greatest obstacle is how to transcend many of these obvious cliches into something irreplicable.


How Williams himself once put it: "A pastiche is not that difficult. What is not easy is taking it a stage further and doing the real thing, with some sincerity".


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

aioriacont said:


> See, Bach died 65 years old, so: 6 x 5 = 30, 3 + 0 = *3*
> 
> Schubert, 31, so: 3 x 1 =* 3*
> 
> ...


Numbers don't lie.

Bach had 3 wives and 22 children. 
Schubert had 22 wives and 3 children.

And that's about as numerically logical as this issue can get. Else it would be pure bunk.


----------



## aioriacont (Jul 23, 2018)

SONNET CLV said:


> Numbers don't lie.
> 
> Bach had 3 wives and 22 children.
> Schubert had 22 wives and 3 children.
> ...


actually the only thing Schubert got from doing some banging was syphilis


----------

